# Learn to Teach kayaking and reach more women!



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

I'm teaching a Girls at Play teacher training April 9th through the 13th and September 10th through the 14th at the Nantahala Outdoor Center in NC. It's going to be a valuable course both for paddlers who want to teach and for people who want to improve their kayaking in a very intimate way. It's open to both women and men. I would love to see more women instructors and leaders in the industry and this is a great chance to not only improve your skills, but to also help you feel confident about reaching out to other women on the river. If we want to expand women enthusiasts in the sport it's important to support one another and create a network of awesome female instructors! I'm hoping that this is a small step toward that. 

Email me if you're interested or if you have questions. [email protected]


----------

